# Boot loader/Recovery image files



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

Had a big break thru today and was able to extract a large amount of files from the firmware cabs. One very important file was the image file for the boot loader. I'm still working on processing the file and what it can and can't do for us, but this is a huge step as it also contains a "key" file in it that may be what is crossed checked again to make sure that updates are signed correctly.

Even thou both files are exactly the same size, the crc comes up differently for both, so I will assume that somewhere inside each is a slight change. 7-zip seems to be the easiest way to open/extract the files.

Version 3.02 bootloader :
http://androidfiles..../bootloader.img

Version 4.04 bootloader :
http://androidfiles..../bootloader.img


----------



## stev3nguy (Feb 25, 2012)

Is there a way for me to use this to completely erase everything off of my LG Spectrum?
I've caused an infinite boot loop at the "4G LTE" screen with the ROM Manager by accident...
I can only access my SD card as of now... After the "4G LTE" screen pops up, I only have about 3 seconds on the phone before it goes back to the "4G LTE" screen

Please help


----------



## Neph (Feb 4, 2012)

Probably not. Your two choices at this point would be to flash the firmware or to try and get a verizon store to flash it for you. I'll be writing up a new article on recovering from a soft brick in just a few minutes.


----------

